
WeWork Separates Buildings and Beer - kgwgk
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-05-15/wework-separates-buildings-and-beer
======
phoebebuffet
WeWork is "a financial-engineering company, one whose model is as much about
corporate structure and investor segmentation as it is about technology and
buildings." Interesting article about the financial side of WeWork that I
hadn't realized before.

